# Von Aussen auf MySQL zugreifen



## freez (12. Dez 2005)

Hallo,

ich arbeite gerade an einem kleinen Webstart Projekt, welches auf eine MySQL DB zugreifen soll, die auf dem gleichen Server liegt. Zugriff von aussen ist prinzipel möglich.

Nun soll mein Programm auch Datensätze einfügen können. Das heist, ich muss dem User, der die Anwendung bedient die entsprechenden Zugriffe gewähren. Nun sehe ich da ein kleines Probelm. Es gibt ja auch 'böse' Menschen, die einen aus Spaß mal etwas schädigen wollen. Nun könnte ein User seine Tabelle(n) zumüllen, bis es nicht mehr geht. Dann hätte ich schon ein kleines Sicherheitsproblem. Kann ich denn jedem User so eine Art Begrenzung per MySQL auferlegen, wo er nur z.B. 1000 Datensätze im Monat anlegen darf?

Gibt es eine Seite, wo ich mich über die Sicherheitsrisiken eines MySQL Servers informieren kann? Wenn er schon von aussen zugänglich ist, sollte ich wenigstens wissen, wo Probleme sein könnten.

Kennt jemand ein gutes, einfaches Beispiel, wie man mit einer Java Anwendung über ein Servlet oder Perl/PHP Script auf die DB zugreift? Dann könnte ich den Server für Aussenstehende schliessen, und über das Servlet bzw. das Script den Datentransfer laufen lassen (ist doch praktisch möglich, oder?).


----------



## Dukel (12. Dez 2005)

http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/4.0/de/user-resources.html


----------



## freez (13. Dez 2005)

Das hört sich schon mal interessant an. Leider nur für eine Stunde ... aber es ist auch schon was.

Besser wäre wohl eine Servlet oder PerlScript Lösung? Hat jemand da ein paar Links zu entsprechenden Lösungen?


----------

